# Aphids galore



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 7, 2010)

My MIL has a HUGE specimen Oncidium hybrid (I believe it is/has 'Wildcat' in it). This plant is covered and I mean COVERED in aphids to the point it looks like it got snowed on. I thought it was mealies at first, but I've looked very closely with a 10x magnifier and all I could see were aphids and aphid exoskeletons. 
They are on the leaves & flowers. 

My question is what to do? My gut reaction is that this plant is so covered it should just be thrown out, but its so big and so lovely so I want to save it. What do you think? What would a good course of treatment be. Of course is going to come to my house and spread its infection here... sigh. 
Help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shiva (Dec 7, 2010)

Hose it down with plain water until most of the bugs are washed off. Then you can spray with a Safer's type insecticide like Ends All II.


----------



## Rick (Dec 7, 2010)

Yup Shiva's plan is usually pretty effective.

I rarely see aphids in my collection and they are normally green or black (usually green). I don't think I've ever seen them on a slipper, but only on a handful of pleurthallid types. If it really turns into a big and recurring problem then consider lady bugs.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 7, 2010)

I put a third on Shiva's idea unless you don't like you mother-in-law. Aphids are pretty easy to get rid of. Never had them on orchids, but they love tomatoes and gardenia. Wash the brunt off then use a soap solution to knock the rest off. Repeat until gone. For a plant to get that many, I bet it was a pretty compromised plant. Once the bugs are gone, get the thing healthy again so it can fight stuff off on its own.


----------



## Shiva (Dec 8, 2010)

Ernie said:


> I put a third on Shiva's idea unless you don't like you mother-in-law. Aphids are pretty easy to get rid of. Never had them on orchids, but they love tomatoes and gardenia. Wash the brunt off then use a soap solution to knock the rest off. Repeat until gone. For a plant to get that many, I bet it was a pretty compromised plant. Once the bugs are gone, get the thing healthy again so it can fight stuff off on its own.



I bet the treatment would work well on mothers-in-law too! :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice! :evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 8, 2010)

What I would do with a plant covered with aphids is unpot it and immerse it in soapy water, sloshing it around really good. Then I'd hose it off and repot it. That would take off all the dead shells as well as the live critters and eggs. And it won't hurt the plant a bit. Or Mothers-in-law...


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 8, 2010)

Lol got it...hose down mother-in-law then cover her in soap...oh the plant.

I so appreciate everyone's help! 
I also appreciate knowing that I am not the only one who has Mother-in-Law issues. I kid you not she only speaks to me when she has a problem with her plants. I'm really glad I don't have to tell her to throw it out because its beautiful. 

Now, I don't know much about how aphids spread. What precautions should I take bringing this plant into my home?


----------



## Shiva (Dec 8, 2010)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> Now, I don't know much about how aphids spread. What precautions should I take bringing this plant into my home?



I think they hitch a ride on the back of butterflies :rollhappy: but seriously, aphids are rather easy to control. Depending on the size of the plant, you can wash it vigorously in the kitchen sink or in the bathtub. You may as well remove the pot before and repot the plant afterward like Dot says, then spray it with an insecticide soap. 

As for mothers-in-law, I never had a problem with them since I never got married. In a way, the joke is on me, I guess. :noangel:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 8, 2010)

So, its totally safe for me to bring this plant home? I'm not risking all my plants because my mother-in-law is insane!


----------



## Rick (Dec 8, 2010)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> So, its totally safe for me to bring this plant home? I'm not risking all my plants because my mother-in-law is insane!



Not from the aphids, but maybe if she goes postal with a pitch fork or something else as violent.


One true consideration though is that aphids can be a vector for virus's. So if there are other plants in her collection that are known carriers, you should keep this plant isolated until you get rid of the aphids.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 8, 2010)

you might not have to bring the plant to your house. put it in the bathtub/shower and if you can hook a water hose of some type or you have a hand held shower washer unit, crank it up and jet the bugs off. big thing is if they are on that plant, i'll bet they are on other plants as well. bigger thing is if she has weeds anywhere in that greenhouse especially on the floor or anywhere that is where the aphids and any other bugs will hide. the weeds will create a safe haven of sorts even if you spray chemicals up top on all the plants they will migrate up from the ground. if they can be reached with a garden hose put a pressure end on it and wash everything off. aphids generally can't climb back up but if there are winged ones then they will migrate

I realized you didn't mention if the plant was in a greenhouse or inside; in either case other plants will have some aphids on them so washing off whatever was near that plant would be a good idea, and would be easy if in a greenhouse that had a water outlet; no need to bring into your home


----------



## Ernie (Dec 8, 2010)

Read the plant and hitchhikers the book "The Grouchy Ladybug"... then get some ladybugs.


----------

